# Pakistan Applicants: Degrees Attestation



## MUZY (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am applying for Aus immigration.I just wanted to know from all the paki members in the forum that is it necessary to get the document attested from HEC beforehand or I should wait and do the attestation if CO asks me for that??

Please help as this is the last thing which is stopping me from submitting the application form.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

MUZY said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Aus immigration.I just wanted to know from all the paki members in the forum that is it necessary to get the document attested from HEC beforehand or I should wait and do the attestation if CO asks me for that??
> 
> Please help as this is the last thing which is stopping me from submitting the application form.


If you have time then go ahead, otherwise most likely you will be asked for attestation.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> If you have time then go ahead, otherwise most likely you will be asked for attestation.


Dear Shafaqat;

I haven't been asked for degree attestation from HEC....I have provided notarised version of the same.Have you been asked for that? If yes then it is pretty strange to me.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Shafaqat;
> 
> I haven't been asked for degree attestation from HEC....I have provided notarised version of the same.Have you been asked for that? If yes then it is pretty strange to me.
> 
> ...


My degrees were already attested by HEC and MOFA but 2 friend of mine were asked for this, 1 has got visa, 1 is still in process.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Shafaqat;

I wonder why they didn't ask me to provide the attested one's from HEC.....I have been very lucky .......isn't it?

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

I too was not asked for the attestation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are applying online, simply get the docs scanned and upload. If you are sending a paper application, then per DIAC's instructions on their website, you only need to notarize them. If you want to be extra careful, and have lots of money to pay the bribes, get the educational docs attested from HEC, then from Ministry of Education, and finally from Ministry of Foreign Affairs...


----------



## fastos7 (May 18, 2012)

*HELP NEEDED!*

Before applying I attested my original and copy of my degree at HEC. When I then applied I sent the attested copy to DIAC.
They have responded by asking me to verify my higher qualification from HEC (Strange!). They have also indicated that my verified documents will be collected from HEC by the Australian High Commission Islambad.

In this case do I need to attest my already attested degree again or simply deposit it at HEC?

Do I also need to deposit my original transcript/marksheet as well? (which unfortunately is laminated!)


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

MUZY said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Aus immigration.I just wanted to know from all the paki members in the forum that is it necessary to get the document attested from HEC beforehand or I should wait and do the attestation if CO asks me for that??
> 
> Please help as this is the last thing which is stopping me from submitting the application form.


I went for EA assesment and didnt need attestation from HEC though i had to attest the Photocopies from Notary Public of my city...which is easy by the way.


----------



## ar4 (Apr 2, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> I went for EA assesment and didnt need attestation from HEC though i had to attest the Photocopies from Notary Public of my city...which is easy by the way.



Same here ..
no need to attest from HEC .. only attestation was from Notary Public ..
same was the case with 3 other colleagues ..


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

ar4 said:


> Same here ..
> no need to attest from HEC .. only attestation was from Notary Public ..
> same was the case with 3 other colleagues ..


It is advised by DIAC as well....


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Fastos ! Attestation of copies of ur degree and transcript is different from Varification process.
What DIAC requires is uploading of original papers while applying online and if it is a copy, must be notarised. Then any photocopy u r sending through mail should also be notarised.
There is another thing they require, verification of your educational degrees from your concerned university for which universities have specific cells and send your verification directly to DIAC or Assessing authority. And if your univ. doesnot have arrangement, u may approach HEC to help u in this regard.


----------



## Rockshifter (Aug 18, 2013)

MUZY said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Aus immigration.I just wanted to know from all the paki members in the forum that is it necessary to get the document attested from HEC beforehand or I should wait and do the attestation if CO asks me for that??
> 
> Please help as this is the last thing which is stopping me from submitting the application form.


Yes it is obligatery to attest it from HEC. For attestion please contact GSIX services and consultants. 0512813011


----------



## Safder (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello,
Can Any body help me for the preparation of CDR, I am applying for Electronics Engineer (EA)


----------



## Abbas14 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Australia Immigration*

Can someone help me out, I'm looking for an Australian Immigration. 

I have actually done B.com which was 2 years program and then I did MBA (2 years program as well). Is it fine if i only send the MBA transcript to them. i mean my relevant university will send the MBA transcript as per (vetassess.com.au) policy or do i need to ask my other university as well to send my bachelors transcript to vetassess. 

As per my understanding only the highest degree need to be certified and send to the assessing bodies. 

I would appreciate your prompt response.


----------

